# Methode wird nicht erkannt



## axel2 (20. Oktober 2004)

Bin am Verzweifeln...

Hier mal eine Test-Klasse (im Package xy):

```
package xy;
public class ReportSelector {
 public void ShowSelectorDialog(String abc) {
  try {
   System.out.println("Test, Test");
  }
  catch (Exception e)
  {
   System.out.println("Eine Exception ist aufgetreten!");
   e.printStackTrace();
   System.exit(1);
  }
 }
 
 public int GetAddit(int one, int two) {
  return one * two;
 }
}
```
 
Nun möchte ich die beiden dort deklarierten Methoden von der main()-Methode aufrufen (deren Klasse nicht in dem Package liegt):


```
import xy.ReportSelector;

public class Starter {
 public static void main(String[] args) {
  ReportSelector myseldiag = new ReportSelector();
  myseldiag.ShowSelectorDialog("");
  System.out.println(myseldiag.GetAddit(4, 6));
 }
}
```
 
Die beiden Methoden von myseldiag werden beide nicht erkannt.
Schreibe ich in Eclipse nur myseldiag.  so werden auch die Methoden nicht zur Auswahl angeboten.
Eine andere Klasse, die sich im Package xy befindet, lässt sich problemlos ansprechen...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

hast du vielleicht vergessen die Klasse xy.ReportSelector abzuspeichern, bzw. enthält diese vielleicht noch ein paar Fehler, so dass sich die Datei nicht Kompilieren lässt.

Gruß Tom


----------



## torsch2711 (20. Oktober 2004)

Ist das Package über den Classpath eingebunden?

Wenn nicht, dann liegt das Problem daran.

Grüsse 

Torsten


----------



## axel2 (20. Oktober 2004)

Die Klasse ist definitiv abgespeichert.
Am Classpath kann es auch nicht liegen, weil wie gesagt der Aufruf einer anderen Klasse im Package xy ohne Probleme funktioniert...


----------



## axel2 (21. Oktober 2004)

Noch eine Idee vielleicht?


----------



## Vincentius (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Du kannst die Klasse ReportSelector zwar importieren, aber nicht auf ihre Methoden zugreifen, verstehe ich das richtig?

Wenn Du mit Eclipse arbeitest, kannst Du folgendes versuchen: selektiere das Projekt in dem "Package Explorer", wähle im Menu "Project"-->"Clean.." und wähle dort "Clean selected projects" aus. Dann versuche es nochmal, auf die Methoden zuzugreifen. Manchmal hilft's.


----------

